# Megan Fox



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

is freakin hot, im in love with that movie Jennifers body. lol

nebody else like it?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Since there is no bowdown smiley lol :clap:

She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

havent seen it..

have you seen her toe thumbs?? lol

either way, she's still bangin


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Cant see toe thumbs in the dark


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Cant see toe thumbs in the dark


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

she is like drop dead gorgeous and I could give a crap about her thumbs Im sure she was tortured when she went to school over that. But yeah, you should really see Jens body ceelint I like her lil stuck up attitude lol. Since she shed off that baby face she looks great, im not for all the anorexic models/actresses but she looks good slim.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That movie was awesome  Eeeewwwww @ the thumb wtf? lmao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cEElint said:


> havent seen it..
> 
> have you seen her toe thumbs?? lol
> 
> either way, she's still bangin


HOLY SHEEEEEEETTTT I HAVE THOSE THUMBS!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: LOL The only other person I know of that has them is my sister!

As for her, yeah shes very pretty... my boyfriend really likes her. Thats ok because I'm in love with Robert Pattinson (edward from twilight) lol And... Jennifers body.... GAYYYY....


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

is hot, enough said.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

THAT'S HOT ri durr...










LMAO!!!!!

sorry but she can pull off bald too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no not the bald look. I'm not a big fan of the head shavin on chicks. One of my sisters did it once and it looked terrible.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She's from the town I live in. A port saint lucie, fl local girl... & Vanilla Ice is down in Jupiter along with Gary Coleman who apparently beat up his wife & has no recolection - pfft. Lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wish I could become famous!! she still looks hot with the bald head AND the thumbs and she was freakin hot in jens body, I never went to see it in the theatre cuz I thought it would suck and got bored and downloaded it, and ha whatcha know im in love with the girl! lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Had to keep it work safe...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmfao crazi! The emoticon is supposed to do a slow bow and for some reason my puter is making it go fast its freakin hilarious! lmao


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Its suppose to be like that. Its called turbo bowdown


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ooooooo all ive seen was the slow emoticon.. lol ur on a role tonight with me lmao... j/k


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i think he tooted a line b4 he started bowing.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha, I would never!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> i think he tooted a line b4 he started bowing.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just chocked on my Mt. Dew thanks a lot


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry....didnt mean to make u choke 
TOOT TOOT haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> sorry....didnt mean to make u choke
> TOOT TOOT haha


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: good one


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMFAOO niiice dvub. lol.. that was great. lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh no not the bald look. I'm not a big fan of the head shavin on chicks. One of my sisters did it once and it looked terrible.


Idk, I think it looks okay, some girls can pull it off. Personally I don't think I could get away with it but I bet you could


----------

